# dr. brown's bottles



## mommymaemae (Jul 29, 2006)

I'm 31 weeks pregnant with twins, and have a question for all you experienced folks out there.

I plan on breastfeeding my boys, but they may have to sometimes take my milk from a bottle, which I hear is normal. Plus, I want my hubby to be able to feed them. My aunt works in a lactation clinic (but is not a consultant) and says the dr. brown's natural flow bottles are not recommended. However, almost all of the reviews I have read have been amazingly positive but seem to come from formula feeding parents. Has anyone used dr. brown's bottles? did your babies experience nipple confusion? at what point did you start using the bottles with them?

Just trying to figure out if I should return the bottles while I still have them in the box. Thanks!!


----------



## cellarstella (Jan 2, 2006)

I've had my DD fed with a bottle a few times when I wasn't home, but we didn't do it for the first time until she was well established at getting a good latch and there wouldn't be a possible issue with nipple confusion. We use Avent bottles, so sorry I can't really advise you on the dr. brown bottles, but I just wanted to let you know that once the latch is established, nipple confusion shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## Anastasiya (Jun 13, 2006)

Dd took them when she had to have a bottle ~ but it was a fight! My MIL took care of it for me....Ds on the other hand refused all bottles but The First Years Breastflow bottle. All babies are different. The breastflow is supposed to mimic breastfeeding (it has an insert inside the nipple that the baby compresses like the breast while he sucks) and so far it's worked great for us.

Good luck!


----------



## Ape94 (Apr 5, 2004)

Unless your kiddos have colic, I'd start with the Avent bottles. The nipples are about the same as the Dr. Browns, but the Dr. Browns are a total PITA to clean. With my first DS, we started with Avent bottles, but he had colic so we switched him to Dr. Browns to see if that would help (not sure if it did, though). With my second DS, he wasn't colicky, so we started him on Avent and that's what he uses today.

DS1 got his first bottle of EBM at about 6 weeks, and DS2 at 8 weeks. Neither of them had any nipple confusion, and both switch between the breast and bottle without any problems.


----------



## naysa49 (Jun 18, 2006)

With my oldest she would never take a bottle and we just never tried too hard. With this babe she has taken a bottle a few times. We tried the advent and she did not like them at all. I had the playtex nurser system from when my oldest was a babe and she took those bottles great. They are the bottles w/ the drop in liners. She took to the brown nipples very well.


----------



## jenny-g (Nov 10, 2005)

We use dr. brown's, and they were suggested to us by the lac consultants at our hospital.

One BIG ISSUE with these and the avent is to NOT heat milk (or form) in them directly, since they are polycarbonate which is the bad plastic that leaches bisphenol-A. Heat in glass or the plastic of a milk collection bag, and then pour into the bottles to serve only. Don't store milk in the bottles. (This goes as well for advent bottles as well as most other bottles).

Our baby did great with the dr. browns nipple and latching on me. The playtex drop-ins bottle system, which we used during thrush outbreaks, didn't do so well as her latch definitely got worse after using those nipples, which even though are advertised to "support breastfeeding", don't seem to encourage her to open her mouth like the dr. browns do. IDEAL BOTTLE: dropins with a dr brown's nipple. I wish those existed.

We've had VERY LITTLE spitup, etc. Cleaning them is a bit of a pain, but you just have to get used to it. The drop ins were definitely better in that arena (and the drop-ins plastic is a safer kind of plastic than the polycarbonate that the reast of the bottles are made out of.) -j


----------



## ashleyhaugh (Jun 23, 2005)

2 of the bf'ing moms in my daycare room used the dr brown bottles, and they both loved them


----------



## Carma (Feb 10, 2006)

We use the wide neck Dr. Brown bottles at daycare. It was the only nipple she took. Cleaning is a PITA but she did not have gas problems at all (don't know if she would have without). The Dr. Brown nipples are softer than most other nipples.

Carma


----------



## Azreial (Jul 14, 2004)

we use the regular dr brows with our twins. They were in the nicu so were getting breast and bottle right from the start. Thankfully we haven't had any nipple confusion some lazy nursing but knock on wood thats been the worst of it.

The babies defenatly get less air and have less gas with the dr browns bottles. They are a pita to wash but dh says its worth it because they do work so well.

If you do decide to sick with the dr browns they will give you 2 free bottles for having twins. PM me with your email address if you'd like the address to write to.


----------



## turtlewomyn (Jun 5, 2005)

The dr brown nipples are the only artificial ones my bfing baby will take.
We tried avent, playtex (specially made for bfing babies), and a gerber one as well, she likes the dr. browns best.
The things that irritate me with them is that when you read the instructions for the bottles they talk about only formula, as if they assume that is what you would be using the bottles for, not expressed breastmilk.


----------

